# Getting my Yabby next week--Need Help



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Ok, I am getting my Cherax Destructor and would like any advise anyone has. He will be solo in a 20H while he is small, i.e. not for long.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

He will eat who ever he catches while they're sleeping.It is best to keep most crays in species tank.Although they are listed as plant eaters/omnivores they are known to oppurtunistically eat who ever they catch day or night!They do their best "foreging" at night.Caves or flower pots should be provided for shelter and they really are pretty tough on each other also.


----------

